# Bg check



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

How far back does the flex bg check go?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

5-7


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> 5-7


Thanks


----------

